# I CD di LINUX & CO possono dare problemi!

## cerri

Mod EDIT: cambiato il titolo date le testimonianze di successo pervenute. Sembra essere un problema solo di alcuni dei CD o di alcune configurazioni. - bsolar

Sperando che qualche moderatore modifichi questo topic, sembra ormai certo che i cd inclusi nella confezione di Linux & Co non siano adatti all'installazione di Gentoo, in quanto rovinati (?).

Sembra infatti che tali cd siano adatti solo all'installazione dallo stage 3, ma non da altri stage. La soluzione e' scaricare le iso dal sito ufficiale o da qualche mirror.

Questi sono alcuni topic di riferimento:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=69697

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=71675

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=70181

----------

## bsolar

Considerate alcune esperienze di installazioni fallite che ho incontrato in IRC metto questo post come annuncio. 

Se qualcuno avesse maggiorni informazioni (o anche smentite) sarebbe bello saperne di più.  :Confused: 

----------

## cerri

Grazie bsolar, era quello che speravo  :Smile: 

Almeno si evita pure di far perdere tempo e pazienza alle persone che "incappano" in quei cd...

----------

## Panda

Io sono riuscito ad installarla su ben tre pc, tra i quali un pentium350, un portatile hp pavilion ze4300 (qualche problema con l'acpi ma quindi riguardante il kernel e non i cd) ed un portatile acer Aspire 1310.

Ho incontrato un paio di volte un problema simile a quelli dei post linkati sopra ma erano causati da un errore mio in make.conf... ora funzionano tutte e tre perfettamente e tutte e tre compilate dallo stage1.

Non so se siano davvero rovinati... ma con quelli io non ho avuto problemi.

----------

## Phemt

installato su 2 pc dallo stage 1...nessun problema   :Confused: 

----------

## shev

Mmmm, questo avviso comincia a suonare poco credibile (e corretto nei confronti di linux&c, cmq imho una delle migliori riviste del settore). Proporrei di modificarne il contenuto avvertendo che in certi casi i cd possono dare problemi etc etc, anzichè assumere i problemi come dato di fatto inevitabile. Credo sia meglio, no?

----------

## bsolar

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Proporrei di modificarne il contenuto avvertendo che in certi casi i cd possono dare problemi etc etc, anzichè assumere i problemi come dato di fatto inevitabile. Credo sia meglio, no?

 

Infatti vi ho invitato a dare le vostre testimonianze anche per questo.

Ho cabiato il titolo e ho aggiunto un piccolo commmento.

----------

## Sym

Come già segnalato nell'altra discussione, installata senza problemi sul mio notebook partendo dallo stage 3. Ciao   :Smile: 

----------

## cerri

Trovo giusto il commento di Shev e Bsolar...

----------

## Angy Stardust

vorrei segnalare un 3d sul forum di html.it in cui ci sono ulteriori segnalazioni di malfunzionamenti e conseguenti impossibilità di portare a termine l'installazione di gentoo coi cd di Linux&C.

cmq anch'io ho avuto problemi. per maggiori dettagli leggete il mio post...sono Angy Stardust (per chi non lo avesse capito  :Smile: )) )

link.

Mod edit: ridotto il link. - bsolar

----------

## shev

Mosso da curiosità ho appena iniziato l'installazione di gentoo su una delle mie macchine ancora "linux vergine"   :Laughing:   , macchina tra l'altro problematica su cui ne knoppix ne debian ne altre distro riuscivano a partire (si bloccavano durante il riconoscimento dell'hardware).

Naturalmente sto usando i cd di linux&c.

Prima nota positiva: gentoo ha fatto il boot senza nessuna incertezza. Davvero notevole.

Per ora sta andando tutto senza problemi (parto dallo stage1, sta facendo il bootstrap). Appena termino vi farò sapere qualcosa in più.

EDIT1: sono ormai alla fine del secondo stage e ancora tutto assolutamente ok  :Very Happy: 

EDIT2: installazione conclusa senza alcun problema (devo installare X e kde ma ormai non c'entra più con i cd).

Conclusione: i cd mi sono sembrati ok. Nella mia prova mi sono servito del primo dei due cd e della guida d'installazione ufficiale (gentoo.org). A questo punto o solo alcuni cd sono problematici, oppure ci sono problemi solo con i pacchetti extra del secondo cd.

----------

## bsolar

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Nella mia prova mi sono servito del primo dei due cd e della guida d'installazione ufficiale (gentoo.org).

 

Se non erro nella guida sulla rivista sono inclusi alcuni passaggi obsoleti della rc3, non so che influenza possano avere sull'installazione ma certamente in caso di fallimento sono un dubbio in più.

----------

## shev

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se non erro nella guida sulla rivista sono inclusi alcuni passaggi obsoleti della rc3, non so che influenza possano avere sull'installazione ma certamente in caso di fallimento sono un dubbio in più.

 

Per questo continuo a ripetere (e lo rifaccio in questo thread semi-ufficiale) di usare la guida ufficiale che si trova sul sito gentoo.org, anche comodamente tradotta in diverse lingue per chi avesse problemi con l'inglese.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## koma

Visto che la  maggior parte dell'utenza che usa gentoo ha comunque una buona velocità di banda vi suggerisco di scaricare le iso voi stessi vi passo qualche mirror  :Smile: 

i686

link.

link.

link.

link.

e da bravo suggerisco il buon vecchio wget  e una bella shell o il pc di qualche amico... entrate in remoto wgettate masterizzate e ritirate il cd  :Wink: 

Ciao a tutti

Mod edit: ridotti i link. - bsolar

----------

## {net}

Devo dire che anche io quando ho tentato l'istallazione partendo da stage 1 ho incontrato errori (del tipo: file corrotto), però partendo dallo stage 2 mi sembra che il file sia integro. Ora cmq nn saprei dirvi se il processo sarebbe continuato senza errori, perchè per nn perdere ore a compilare ho scarito il file da internet.

Spero di essere stato d'aiuto 

{net}

----------

## shev

 *{net} wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Spero di essere stato d'aiuto 
> 
> 

 

Ogni testimonianza è ben accetta!  :Very Happy: 

Benvenuto tra noi cmq, vedo che è il primo post  :Wink: 

----------

## bibi[M]

A me con lo stage 3 non hanno dato problemi! Ma visto l'andazzo e la (relativa) vecchiaia di quei cd, non posso che consigliare di scaricare tutto direttamente dalla rete!

----------

